# From complete novice to large upgrade......



## nickg123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Firstly I just want to thank all members here for the great posts and info that gets posted, I've found it incredibly useful and am nearly there now with what I've been trying to achieve 

I went from a small basic Gaggia Cubika machine to this lovely beast

  

  

  

  

Other bits and pieces

  

I've got a reasonable grinder but it's nothing flash so that's probably the next thing I'd like to look into and upgrade but the machine itself is awesome and I'm having great fun with it!

First afternoon drinks party before Christmas this weekend so looking forward to testing it out with proper guests rather then just me as my wife hates Coffee!

Thanks again


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Funky looking machine! What model Gaggia is it? I've not seen one before.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice coffee corner you have there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bet it steams like a beast! Where's the grinder ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like you cleared out a coffee shop, I have one of these and there are great steamers and produce really good coffee, so nice one...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Looks like you cleared out a coffee shop, I have one of these and there are great steamers and produce really good coffee, so nice one...


You've got one of everything !







is this a HX then presumably .


----------



## nickg123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks all, I think it's a GE-one but I'll have to double check!! It's a long story to how I got the machine but I'm really pleased with it!!

Need to master my steaming technique but will keep practising, plus really need to get a decent grinder (I'm embarrassed to show what I currently use but it has blades so you have an idea)! It's not terrible but buying pre-ground coffee actually seems OK to be fair but a grinder is something I'm in the hunt for right now!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

nickg123 said:


> Thanks all, I think it's a GE-one but I'll have to double check!! It's a long story to how I got the machine but I'm really pleased with it!!
> 
> Need to master my steaming technique but will keep practising, plus really need to get a decent grinder (I'm embarrassed to show what I currently use but it has blades so you have an idea)! It's not terrible but buying pre-ground coffee actually seems OK to be fair but a grinder is something I'm in the hunt for right now!!


Nice machine , good set up . As you know tho give it a grinder that will do it justice . I'm surprised your getting any good extractions using a blade grinder at all.....

Let us help you get a better one please !

Give us your Price . Space . Features you want and we will try and recommend you something suitable ....


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Bit sparse but there's something appealing about that Gaggia, nice amount of work space next to it too.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

SimonB said:


> Bit sparse but there's something appealing about that Gaggia, nice amount of work space next to it too.


Not every machine has to light up like a Pink Floyd concert lol.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SimonB said:


> Bit sparse but there's something appealing about that Gaggia, nice amount of work space next to it too.


There is something Art Deco ish about the swirls.....


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Not every machine has to light up like a Pink Floyd concert lol.


Nonsense! He'll easily get an led strip by the group head, then some nice lights for the bottom and rear of the machine.

Do you think a Disco ball above it would be overkill?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

SimonB said:


> Nonsense! He'll easily get an led strip by the group head, then some nice lights for the bottom and rear of the machine.
> 
> Do you think a Disco ball above it would be overkill?


Nope not at all, I expect a strobe and disco ball for your L 1 ....


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope not at all, I expect a strobe and disco ball for your L 1 ....


Don't forget the twin 12 watt copper vapour and twin 15 watt argon lasers as well.


----------

